# Tip For Today..



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to print labels the EASY way!  Video Tip


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to download, install, and configure Avast Antivirus - Video Tip


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

*How to Take and Create a Screenshot with Windows 7 Paint*

Tutorial on how to use PrintScreen and MS Paint in Windows 7 to capture a partial or full screen shot.

Very helpful for those posting for help in forums to understand.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Practice smarter browsing to avoid malware - Video Tip


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Use a Fridge Magnet to Detect Rust and Repair Damage on Cars


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Gmail Now Has Desktop Notifications Baked In for Chrome


----------



## PULLY (Jan 14, 2008)

I check this site every day looking for francas "tip of the day" and I'm always happy when I see a new one! Thanks a lot franca, you offer a lot of help


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Use a Paint Roller to Create Perfect Light Circles in Your Photos


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

PULLY said:


> I check this site every day looking for francas "tip of the day" and I'm always happy when I see a new one! Thanks a lot franca, you offer a lot of help


Thanks PULLY, & your very welcome..


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to Keep Your Facebook Secure by Enabling HTTPS


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Turn a $10 Flashlight into a $95 Flashlight with a New Bulb


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How Can I Remove Personal Info (Like Location) From Photographs?


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Make Pens Work Using The Sole of Your Shoe


----------



## gypsygrace (Oct 18, 2008)

Posts 8 and 10-13 go to the website but shows mainly white page, no articles.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

gypsygrace said:


> Posts 8 and 10-13 go to the website but shows mainly white page, no articles.


Strange they all work for me Grace, are you giving them time to load ?


----------



## gypsygrace (Oct 18, 2008)

franca said:


> Strange they all work for me Grace, are you giving them time to load ?


I found the problem. I have No Script and since it wasn't x'ed out I thought everything was ok. I just checked and had to give temporary permission, NS let it load this time. It doesn't happen often but time to time.

Thanks Frank, I'd forgotten about it.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

gypsygrace said:


> I found the problem. I have No Script and since it wasn't x'ed out I thought everything was ok. I just checked and had to give temporary permission, NS let it load this time. It doesn't happen often but time to time.
> 
> Thanks Frank, I'd forgotten about it.


Hey that's what friends are for....


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Forwarding images in email with Gmail


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

franca said:


> Forwarding images in email with Gmail


I say also that it does not work much anymore because the images anymore are never really part or attached really but are just linked and linked to a very long address that is part of your account. 
More and more as web base email change they keep changing it so it gets harder.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Dim Your Alarm Clock's Display with Binder Dividers


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

franca said:


> Dim Your Alarm Clock's Display with Binder Dividers


I just put a dish cloth over the clock. Keeps the dust off the top also were all the buttons and dust can be hard to clean. So I take care of two thing at once. Wish it had a dimmer like some clocks I had in the pass.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Ninite 

Ninite Makes Installing Software Incredibly Simple


----------



## sangamam (Dec 11, 2010)

franca said:


> Ninite
> 
> Ninite Makes Installing Software Incredibly Simple


Ninite is cool  many essential softwares at one place


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

10 Skills EVERY computer user should have (or learn)...HERE


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Make your web based email the Windows Default email - Video Tip


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

A beginners' guide to Facebook 

Label a Flash Drive with Your Name and Number

Firefox 4 Release Candidate Now Available to Everyone


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

Franca-Thank U for all the great tips. My question is how can you detect whether your type of camera imputs this information on your digital photos? 
Regards, Coastal


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to Create a Keyboard Shortcut to Launch Anything in Windows


----------



## edwardyoung84 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great tips, thanks a lot


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Fake Security Ads and Scareware


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

MiniBin

MiniBin is a free recycle bin for your Microsoft Windows system tray area; the area next to the clock in your taskbar.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

The Problem with Your Google Search Result Feedback Loop (and What You Can Do About It)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

franca said:


> Make the Most of Your Day Off with These 24 Fourth of July Hacks


Get a "Page could not be found"


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

hewee said:


> Get a "Page could not be found"


Same here now for me even.......Sorry about that H !!! don't know why they took it down...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

franca said:


> Same here now for me even.......Sorry about that H !!! don't know why they took it down...


It's OK


----------



## TheBlackMamba (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks franca for all those tips!  :up:


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Check your spelling, grammar and style online From Kim Komando website


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

franca said:


> Check your spelling, grammar and style online From Kim Komando website


From here also.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/after-the-deadline-spell-and-g/


----------

